# 001152 - Coolant Fan Control please help



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

Was hoping you guys could help me out...
My wife got the Exhaust System malfunction indicator on so I scanned and got the following:
2 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177): Movement Restricted / Jammed 
P1951 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 96010 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:43:58
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 701 /min
Load: 32.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 96032 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:44:40
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 746 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 22.0 km/h
Temperature: 91.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
Readiness: 0000 0000

Please help ..
Joe


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sadly you didn't give us the engine details (part numbers, software versions etc.) so we need to guess now... 2.0T? 2.5l? Checked all fuses already (especially those in the engine compartment)?


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Fuses looked good in both areas and my details are as follows
Thanks for the reply
Monday,09,June,2008,18:39:16:14302
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080529
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72
Mileage: 96170km/59757miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AN HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6738 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2926662
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Updated our WIKI... still suggest checking the fuse(s)...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01152
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...06481


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks Theresias
The problem went away and then came back today late. It has happened before when I first got it in 06. They said they replaced the coolant fan...It only has happened in extreme heat 90 degrees +
I should have bought the manual months ago,
thanks again
joe


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastian
I have tried to purchase the Bentley through the VAG site but it is charging me an extra 20 dollars because of reg..I know I reg. and was hoping you could help out ..
thanks
joe


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias) Coolant Fan V177*

Hello Sebastian
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3879344
I posted a few weeks ago on the following and was hoping you could help me out…
V177 is movable by hand.
I checked both fuses per your post and both SA3 and SB24 are ok per meter and obviously so because when the output test is performed from VAG the FAN V7 does come on at some pretty high RPM’s…However, V177 (smaller one) DOES NOT get activated…I do not know what exactly is coded in the OUTPUT test for the fans with the VAG, are you telling the J293 Control Module to turn on V177 also?
Sebastian any help would be greatly appreciated..The Bentley does not go into great detail on this…Also during normal driving conditions the larger fan V7 does come on…
And this also happened to me when I first got the car in 06..on a trip to SC…dealer down there told me they replaced a defective fan…??
Thank you
Joe Orapello 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 AN HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6738 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2926662
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177): Movement Restricted / Jammed 
P1951 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 13
Mileage: 96176 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:04:33
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 686 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 79.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 96304 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:16:38
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1508 /min
Load: 51.0 %
Speed: 53.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 45.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Being as the small fan does not activate via final control, disconnect the harness to the smaller fan and check the resistance you will probably find this to be "open circuit".
The radiator control module J293 is built into the big fan control pack and activates both V7 and V177.


_Modified by Piconet at 1:14 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Piconet)*

Thanks
Wish I could find that connector with out taking the dual fan unit out...So what you are thinking is that the coil on the small fan motor is open or defective...I will give it a shot..If that is the case it will be(2) V177 fans that have gone bad...
Thanks for the reply
Joe


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (orp)*

Took out the (2) fan assembly and ohmed out V177 (smaller fan) and got a floating resistance above 2Kohms..Can't imagine it should be any more than 5 or 10 ohms when working correctly.
Does anyone have this unit out and could you possibly give me a reading on it?
Output test turns the bigger V7 on but thats about it. 
My concern is that the larger fan V7 has the controller in it that turns on V177. So I am not sure what resistance I should be seeing at the V177 connector.
Is there a measuring block test I can go to?
Thanks
joe
2 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177): Movement Restricted / Jammed 
P1951 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 56
Mileage: 96176 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:04:33
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 686 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 79.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 20
Mileage: 96304 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:16:38
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2639 /min
Load: 90.6 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 50.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

There's a repair kit available for the coolant fans, this is most likely what you need...


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastian
Can you give me more details?
please help the old man out...
lol
joe


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (orp)*

I was told that you have to replace both fans by more that one dealer. (??) I went with both because if they did change manufacturers like they said, then the input impedance of V177 was more than likely to be different, being it is drawing current from V7. 
I just figured it was the best bet to change both with the info i had.
These fans have been superceded many times over. So, the versions that I bought today are the 3rd version available.
As you can imagine these fans are a common failure item so beware.
thanks
joe


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (orp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orp* »_
As you can imagine these fans are a common failure item so beware.
thanks
joe

Oh yes they are, I've seen a couple a week come through the shop


----------

